# Clogged Toilet



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

have two black tank problems. when trying to flush blank tank using the outside flush bypass it leaked profusely (clean water) under the bathroom sink. Nothing else leaked. all in bathroom working fine until five days later into our trip. the black tensors show full. can see toilet water when flush is opened. threw in some black tank drop ins hoping it helps. what shod i do to unclog the black tank?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you buy the trailer new? If used...have you ever emptied the black tank before? Not to sound strange, but any chance anything other than body waste and TP are in the toilet. Sometimes toys, female products, garbage, etc...get tossed in.

Are you saying when you hook up the Black Tank flush, the sink starts to leak water from that connection?

The Black Tank flush is by no mean ever connected to the main water line. From where you connect your hose to the blank tank flush, there is one more hose that goes directly to the blank tank (where it is sprayed all over the inside of the tank)

To unclog your blank tank, you can try a few things.

1 - Put in 5-10 lbs of crushed ice...then drive around for about 30 mins. Take a lot of corners. Idea here is to get the ice to move around and break up a clog.

if that does work...

2 - Purchase a Flush King. This works in reverse, by attaching a hose and then (after opening valve) turning on the fresh water the stream of water goes UP into the black tank...in theory unclogging the tank.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

we bought it new in 2012. inexperienced at maintenance but was extensively experienced at using other family members seasonal TTs








Had plenty of issues since ownership that Outback folks have helped solve, mainly due to our lack of TT maintenace knowledge.

can i use the flush king without driving it around first? We're set up and don't leave for another few days. should i pay RV service to come and unclog?

Prior to to leak issue we always thoroughly cleaned out the black tank. it was clean water that sprayed in under the bathroom sink so i thought it was the city water i was spraying in with the hose. so it was water from black tank?
I apreciate your help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes...you can sue the flush king without driving it.

Are you using PLENTY of water? Without plenty of water with TP, the chemicals won't be able to break down the TP and waste.

As far as the leak is concerned, I'd try again and have someone in the bathroom to see where the water is coming from.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For the leak, my guess would be that the vacuum breaker for the black tank flush line has failed. It is a small black piece of plastic that is usually placed inline up high under your bathroom sink. If you search the forum, you will find a few posts about them going bad. Mine went bad, I called the manufacturer of the part and they overnighted me one to the campground that I was at in South Dakota last year. As far as the clog, are you sure it's actually clogged and not just paper or gunk that is stuck on the sensors? Very often, even though I know I just dumped the tank, the display will have some other reading then empty from something sticking to one of the 3 sensors. If you don't have a way to flush the tank but you are on a site with water and sewer, you could try partially filling the tank and go out and pull the dump lever and listen for rushing water. If that works, fill the tank full (by using the shower hose for example) and let the water sit for a couple of hours to hopefully dislodge anything that may be stuck to the sensor and dump again.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I recall the water spewing out from the same area high up that you described. are the part manu the same? can you give me their info?
We are going to work on the clogged toilet and will return for aditional guidance or report sucess. 
when I looked down the toilet opening i saw water. i had droppd in a couple of the blk tank waste breakdown packs hoping it'll help. (no kids with us to do anything stupid but do have a tfemale visitor who could have contributed to the problem.)



H2oSprayer said:


> For the leak, my guess would be that the vacuum breaker for the black tank flush line has failed. It is a small black piece of plastic that is usually placed inline up high under your bathroom sink. If you search the forum, you will find a few posts about them going bad. Mine went bad, I called the manufacturer of the part and they overnighted me one to the campground that I was at in South Dakota last year. As far as the clog, are you sure it's actually clogged and not just paper or gunk that is stuck on the sensors? Very often, even though I know I just dumped the tank, the display will have some other reading then empty from something sticking to one of the 3 sensors. If you don't have a way to flush the tank but you are on a site with water and sewer, you could try partially filling the tank and go out and pull the dump lever and listen for rushing water. If that works, fill the tank full (by using the shower hose for example) and let the water sit for a couple of hours to hopefully dislodge anything that may be stuck to the sensor and dump again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> For the leak, my guess would be that the vacuum breaker for the black tank flush line has failed. It is a small black piece of plastic that is usually placed inline up high under your bathroom sink. If you search the forum, you will find a few posts about them going bad. Mine went bad, I called the manufacturer of the part and they overnighted me one to the campground that I was at in South Dakota last year. As far as the clog, are you sure it's actually clogged and not just paper or gunk that is stuck on the sensors? Very often, even though I know I just dumped the tank, the display will have some other reading then empty from something sticking to one of the 3 sensors. If you don't have a way to flush the tank but you are on a site with water and sewer, you could try partially filling the tank and go out and pull the dump lever and listen for rushing water. If that works, fill the tank full (by using the shower hose for example) and let the water sit for a couple of hours to hopefully dislodge anything that may be stuck to the sensor and dump again.


Great info! I didn't know the Black Tank Flush had a vacuum breaker.

Here is a picture of how it is installed in your trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This may sound like a silly question but are you at a full hook up site and Are you leaving the black tank valve open all the time? If you are you will have major clog issues. The black tank should have a full water load to push the waste out of the tank. Leave the black tank valve closed until it is full of waste and water then drain it, once drained, close the black tank valve.

BTW, just because the tank indicates full it does not really mean it is. TP on the sensor can give a false reading.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

villui said:


> I recall the water spewing out from the same area high up that you described. are the part manu the same? can you give me their info?


Check out this thread from May of 2013 --> Click Me 
B&B's number is (574) 259-7838. Here is a photo of my check valve that I took for reference while talking to them on the phone:


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny this topic came up because I had the same issue on my 230RS this weekend. Water leaking in bathroom under sink. Traced water drop to black thing located below sink. Guess my vacuum breaker for the black tank flush is bad as well.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the good info. We prevailed in unclogging the toilet. Went to a nearby CampingWorld and bought the flush king and long flexible wand. It took us a few go arounds with king and wand, all set now! I had left the black tank open all week which I'll never do again. We're not plumbers so we may end up paying dealer to replace vacuum piece. ( stinks) 
Thank you all again!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

villui said:


> I had left the black tank open all week which I'll never do again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

villui said:


> I had left the black tank open all week which I'll never do again.


Ahhhh....the ole poop pyramid strikes again.

.............................








.......................








..............















......


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Not much to add here that has not been covered. I did like the information on the vacuum breaker / check valve. I put this link in my Trailer Info favorites folder :

Tank Flushing System Thanks again Outbackers for keeping my head above the black water.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had left the black tank open all week which I'll never do again.


Ahhhh....the ole poop pyramid strikes again.

.............................








.......................








..............















......






















[/quote]

Those are some serious smiley faces...and nasty!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

My guess is that your vacuum breaker froze over the winter and cracked. (assuming that you live in a place with cold winters) 
The black tank flush line and vacuum breaker needs to be winterized the same as the other water lines by either pumping in antifreeze or blowing it out with air. 
Sounds like you figured out the tank issues. I always make sure my tank has 5 or so gallons of water put back in as soon as I am done draining it. Not only does the water keep the solids suspended or moving, it also keeps the tank wet thus minimizing odor sources.


----------

